# msra nitro onroad



## dangerousminds (Nov 24, 2004)

just wanted to start a thread about nitro on road i just started racing on road down here was at the test and tune today was great looks like all the classes will be compative not sure who all of you are but i will get to know you and a great big thanks to sid and the guys for putting the track down you didnt have to do it but i for one greatly appreate it :wave: going to be a great year for nitro , i dont run elec. on road so i dont have much to say accept i only know what ive heard about you guys and know some of you and you guys are always on top of your game....


----------

